# Google- Alternatives To Mountain Dew, Coke Zero, Ginger Ale: Tasty, Healthier, And Free - Seattle Post Intelligencer (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Alternatives To Mountain Dew, Coke Zero, Ginger Ale: Tasty, Healthier, And Free**Seattle Post Intelligencer (blog)*I. Soda may even be connected to *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*. Clearly, this should raise a red flag. It's enough to convince me that the best thing we can do *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

